# John Deere 6135e good or bad



## Diamond T farms (12 mo ago)

Good afternoon I’m new here I’m looking at buy a 6135e I round bale with a 460m and square bale massy 1480 Also would like to pull a 22’ disc and a 8’ offset what are y’all’s thoughts ? I’m located in south Arkansas so few hills if any


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Diamond T farms said:


> Good afternoon I’m new here I’m looking at buy a 6135e I round bale with a 460m and square bale massy 1480 Also would like to pull a 22’ disc and a 8’ offset what are y’all’s thoughts ? I’m located in south Arkansas so few hills if any


Is that a typo for the Massey 1480 and you meant Massey 1840?


----------



## Diamond T farms (12 mo ago)

Yes 1840


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

It should be plenty power. Maybe a little low for the 22 disk in hilly ground. Try to get all 3 remotes and make sure the hydraulic tank is large capacity.


----------



## Diamond T farms (12 mo ago)

Markpnw said:


> It should be plenty power. Maybe a little low for the 22 disk in hilly ground. Try to get all 3 remotes and make sure the hydraulic tank is large capacity.


Great it does have all three remotes and a 3rd function on loader for my square bale grapple it’s replacing a IH 5088 and a JD 2955


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I have the 5100e does well for my 4x5 and too much power for my small square baler. I run a 14ft disk with no problem. The 14ft chisel plow really bogs the tractor going deep and in heavy ground.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Post some pics of it when you get it.


----------

